# Avatare?

## gentop

Hi,

mal ne blöde Frage: Ist es neuerdings nicht mehr möglich, sich ein Avatar hochzuladen? Meins ist jedenfalls gelöscht worden...

//gentop

----------

## amne

Richtig, die sind momentan deaktiviert (nicht gelöscht, keine Angst) - kommen aber bald wieder. Siehe auch [forums-announce] Non-gallery avatars temporarily disabled

----------

## Sourcecode

Ich fühle mich ..... *nackt* *g*

Ich bin mal gespannt warum sie abgeschaltet wurden, bestimmt n Grober Bug in der Boardsoftware... phpbb halt..

Oder n Datenbankproblem?  Serverwartung?

Fragen über Fragen *g*  *wippwartaufankündigung*

----------

## gentop

Alles klar - dann bin ich ja beruhigt   :Cool: 

//gentop

----------

## beejay

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> Ich fühle mich ..... *nackt* *g*
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt warum sie abgeschaltet wurden, bestimmt n Grober Bug in der Boardsoftware... phpbb halt..
> 
> Oder n Datenbankproblem?  Serverwartung?
> ...

 

Das phpbb hier ist längst nicht mehr das vanilla-phpbb. Da basteln Herr Hartmann und Freunde ordentlich dran rum, sodass Patches mittlerweile verkehrtrum laufen  :Wink: 

----------

## Raistlin

Es gibt aber immer noch ein paar, die MIT Avatar rumrennen   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Wink:  --> Beispiel

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *Raistlin wrote:*   

> Es gibt aber immer noch ein paar, die MIT Avatar rumrennen    --> Beispiel

 

Dann lies bitte mal die Announce durch! Da steht:

 *Quote:*   

> Non-gallery avatars have been disabled temporarily. More details will be release at a later date.

 

Was soviel heißt, dass nur die "Custom"-Avatare ATM deaktiviert sind!

Wenn du dir einen aus der Avatar-Gallerie aussuchst, geht das!

----------

## Raistlin

Ach... Na dann  :Razz: 

Danke.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Ich will ja nicht nerven  :Very Happy: 

Aber wie sieht es nun mit den Avataren aus? Ich finde das lesen der Beiträge ohne Avatare z.T. recht mühsam, weil man immer wieder hektisch nach links schauen muss ob das jetzt wirklich die Antwort von User X ist oder ob sich da wer zwischengemogelt hat...

Und wo liegt den jetzt eigentlich das Problem mit den Dingern? Unter https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=394310 steht ja nu nicht viel neues  :Laughing: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## amne

Hier (englisch) steht etwas mehr. Kurzfassung: phpBB überprüft beim Upload die Bilder nicht ausreichend ob sie wirklich gültige Bilder sind und der Internet Explorer lässt sich von solchen bösartigen Bildern, die hochgeladen wurden den Login/Passwort-Cookie stehlen.

----------

## nic0000

 *amne wrote:*   

> Hier (englisch) steht etwas mehr. Kurzfassung: phpBB überprüft beim Upload die Bilder nicht ausreichend ob sie wirklich gültige Bilder sind und der Internet Explorer lässt sich von solchen bösartigen Bildern, die hochgeladen wurden den Login/Passwort-Cookie stehlen.

 

Wer benutzt hier schon den "Internet Exploit"   :Twisted Evil: 

grüße

nico

----------

## macpogo

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   Hier (englisch) steht etwas mehr. Kurzfassung: phpBB überprüft beim Upload die Bilder nicht ausreichend ob sie wirklich gültige Bilder sind und der Internet Explorer lässt sich von solchen bösartigen Bildern, die hochgeladen wurden den Login/Passwort-Cookie stehlen. 
> 
> Wer benutzt hier schon den "Internet Exploit"  
> 
> grüße
> ...

 

da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. auch wenn ich im geschäft am nem win rechner sizt, IE muss net sein

----------

## b3cks

Und wo ist das Problem?

```
<? if(eregi("MSIE", $HTTP_USER_AGENT)) header("location: http://www.getfirefox.com/"); ?>
```

In eine globale Include-Datei und gut.   :Wink: 

Außerdem haben Leute die den MSIE nutzen und hier surfen es nicht anders verdient.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Sourcecode

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Und wo ist das Problem?
> 
> ```
> <? if(eregi("MSIE", $HTTP_USER_AGENT)) header("location: http://www.getfirefox.com/"); ?>
> ```
> ...

 

fack.

Die IE Benutzer quote dürfte in diesem Forum doch recht klein sein *fg*

Wer den Internet Explodierer nutzt der hat es auch verdient einen auf den Latz zu kriegen ;=) ( Besonders hier in diesem Forum,  Linux vs. Windows Flamewar heraufbeschwör ) *g*

Posting könnte Ironie enthalten, es ist also Vorsicht geboten. 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Bitte nicht schlagen, aber ich sehe das Gefahrenpotential resp. den Grund für das deaktivieren der Avatare noch nicht ein.

Fakt ist, ein präpariertes Bild kann Code enthalten, welches der IEX ausführt. Fakt ist aber auch, dass dies nur funktioniert, wenn man das Bild direkt aufruft NICHT jedoch wenn man das Bild über ein IMG Tag darstellt!

Nun, unsere Avatare werden ja beim darstellen mittels IMG Tags eingebunden. Somit besteht also nachweislich keine Gefahr, dass irgend jemand ein "böses" Avatar hochschickt und wir nur durch blosses ansehen eines Threads uns anstecken können. Das einzige wofür man es also missbrauchen könnte, wäre um dann diese URL irgendwo anders anzugeben (anderes Forum etc.)

Ich meine, wäre es dann nicht viel Sinnvoller solche Thread's wie [OT] Wie sieht eure Arbeitsoberfläche aus ? zu schliessen anstatt die Avatare zu disablen? In dem Thread steckt doch viel mehr Potential für diesen BUG als durch hochgeladene Avatare.

Oder habe ich da was grundlegendes übersehen?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

moment, nur damit ich das richtig verstehe?

Weil ein einziger Browser einen Bug hat, wird die Funktion der Avatare hier im Forum eingeschränkt? Nein, nicht nur das Hochladen von neuen Avataren wird verboten (was IMHO schon eine extrem übertriebene Reaktion wäre), sondern gleich alle Avatare werden deaktiviert?

Hab ich das so richtig verstanden oder doch nicht?

Falls doch, kann das wohl nur ein schlechter Witz sein.

ChrisM

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> [...]sondern gleich alle Avatare werden deaktiviert?

 

Du musst die einzelnen Postings des Threads besser lesen  :Wink: 

Raistlin hatte bereits gepostet, dass es aber doch noch einige MIT Avatar gibt

 *Quote:*   

> Es gibt aber immer noch ein paar, die MIT Avatar rumrennen   --> Beispiel

 

Und darauf hin wurde ihm von Mr_Maniac klar gemacht, dass nur die "Custom" Avatare deaktiviert sind...

 *Quote:*   

> Hab ich das so richtig verstanden oder doch nicht?

  Zumindest den Teil über die regulären Avatare hast du falsch verstanden, ja  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## _hephaistos_

sorry, aber "[OT] Wie sieht eure Arbeitsoberfläche aus ?" zu schliessen ist einfach inakzeptabel!

<ironie>ich habe dazu eine website eingerichtet, wo mittels unterschriftensammlung gegen solche teuflische pläne vorgegangen werden soll: www.wir-brauchen-screenshots.com</ironie>

cheers

BTW: cooles (temporäres) ersatzavatar hab ich hm?

----------

## amne

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun, unsere Avatare werden ja beim darstellen mittels IMG Tags eingebunden. Somit besteht also nachweislich keine Gefahr, dass irgend jemand ein "böses" Avatar hochschickt und wir nur durch blosses ansehen eines Threads uns anstecken können.
> 
> 

 

Richtig.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das einzige wofür man es also missbrauchen könnte, wäre um dann diese URL irgendwo anders anzugeben (anderes Forum etc.)
> 
> 

 

Jein. Es reicht, das Bild hier als Avatar hochzuladen und dann hier in einem Thread (oder einer PM) zu verlinken. Wenn man das geschickt macht (Social Engineering, Redirects einbauen die halt irgend klassisches lustiges Bild zeigen) kann man damit schon Erfolg haben.

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Weil ein einziger Browser einen Bug hat, wird die Funktion der Avatare hier im Forum eingeschränkt?

 

Richtig.

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Nein, nicht nur das Hochladen von neuen Avataren wird verboten (was IMHO schon eine extrem übertriebene Reaktion wäre), sondern gleich alle Avatare werden deaktiviert?
> 
> 

 

Es ist in phpBB nur möglich sowohl den Upload neuer Avatare als auch die Darstellung der hochgeladenen zu deaktivieren.

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hab ich das so richtig verstanden oder doch nicht?
> 
> Falls doch, kann das wohl nur ein schlechter Witz sein.
> 
> 

 

Dies ist ein Supportforum für Gentoo. Es soll rund um die Uhr erreichbar sein und funktionieren. Daher können wir den IE nicht einfach aussperren - es gibt leider Leute (in Firmen, Bibliotheken, überall wo man keine Software installieren darf), die sich den Browser nicht aussuchen können.

Natürlich könnten wir das Problem auch ignorieren und die IE User ihrem Schicksal überlassen - in meinen Augen aber eine komplett unprofessionelle und asoziale Einstellung, die sicher niemanden davon überzeugen wird ins Open Source Lager zu wechseln.

Und ja, ich vermisse meine Klopsdose auch. Trotzdem müssen wir zuerst unsere Primärfunktion erfüllen - und das ist ein funktionierendes und sicheres Forum.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *amne wrote:*   

> Trotzdem müssen wir zuerst unsere Primärfunktion erfüllen - und das ist ein funktionierendes und sicheres Forum.

 

Generell finde ich euer Bemühen ja i.o.

Aber warum deaktiviert ihr dann nicht konsequenterweise auch alle möglichen Formen der Verlinkung?

Das mit dem Avatar hochladen wäre mir viel zu anstrengend! Da würde ich dann doch lieber schnell ne "gratis" website aufmachen und mein Bild dort posten. Dann hier noch irgend ein gejammer über etwas dass nicht funktioniert mit anschliessendem Link zur RIIIIIIEEEESEN Fehlermeldung...

Schwupps, schon ist es passiert....

--------

Hier mal ein Beispiel, klickt auf den nachfolgenden Link (wenn ihr euch traut!):

https://forums.gentoo.org/images/smiles/icon_wink.gif

Und jetzt klickt mal auf den folgenden Link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/images/smiles/AMNE_UND_SLICK_nacktundbetrunken.jpg

Seht ihr was ich meine? Ich habe zweimal auf das selbe Smiley gelinkt. Aber ich kann sehr leicht einen anderen Link vorgaukeln...

Ich hätte als Link Text natürlich genausogut

http://freehosting.com/~stigmata/kde_fehlermeldung.txt

anzeigen können. Getarnt in einer "anscheinend ERNST" gemeinten Anfrage hätte sicher der eine oder andere darauf geklickt.

Also wenn, dann solltet Ihr ab sofort das Linking deaktivieren... Nur damit Ihr auch weiterhin als seriös durchget   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## _hephaistos_

@stigmata: such dir doch auch ein temporäres - vorgegebenes avatar!

das würde gut passen IMHO  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/images/avatars/gallery/BaldursGate/baldursgate2_haerdalis.gif

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> @stigmata: such dir doch auch ein temporäres - vorgegebenes avatar!
> 
> das würde gut passen IMHO 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/images/avatars/gallery/BaldursGate/baldursgate2_haerdalis.gif

 

Sorry, aber das ist mir zu unsicher   :Twisted Evil:   Wer garantiert mir denn, dass du der echte _hephaistos_ bist und nicht ein böser hacker, der dem _hephaistos_ durch eine List den Login geklaut hat und nun mich verleiten will auf irgendwas draufzuklicken, nur um dann mein Cookie zu bekommen und mit meinem Namen Schindluder zu betreiben  :Very Happy: 

Nenene...  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## _hephaistos_

DU hast schon gelernt aus diesem thread - soviel steht fest!

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## amne

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber warum deaktiviert ihr dann nicht konsequenterweise auch alle möglichen Formen der Verlinkung?
> 
> Das mit dem Avatar hochladen wäre mir viel zu anstrengend! Da würde ich dann doch lieber schnell ne "gratis" website aufmachen und mein Bild dort posten. Dann hier noch irgend ein gejammer über etwas dass nicht funktioniert mit anschliessendem Link zur RIIIIIIEEEESEN Fehlermeldung...
> ...

 

Wenn das Bild auf der Freehosting Webseite liegt kannst du aber keine Cookies mehr vom Forum klauen, dazu muss das Bild eben auch auf f.g.o liegen.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/images/smiles/AMNE_UND_SLICK_nacktundbetrunken.jpg
> 
> http://freehosting.com/~stigmata/kde_fehlermeldung.txt
> ...

 

Richtig, das war das was ich vorher mit Social Engineering unter anderem angesprochen habe - wenn das Bild erst einmal hochgeladen ist kann man Leute einfach dazu bringen, auf einen Link zu klicken, besonders mit gefälschten Beschreibungen. Aber egal was in der Beschreibung steht (und wenn es eine gefälschte URL ist), das Problem sind (neben dem IE) Bilder, die hierher hochgeladen wurden und nicht die Art der Verlinkung. Letztendlich würde auch ein Textlink über Copy & Paste funktionieren.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *amne wrote:*   

> Wenn das Bild auf der Freehosting Webseite liegt kannst du aber keine Cookies mehr vom Forum klauen, dazu muss das Bild eben auch auf f.g.o liegen.

 

Verdammt guter Einwand. Hatte ich nicht bedacht  :Wink: 

Schön, wenn man Nachts um elf noch kurz nebenbei etwas Security Schulung bekommt.

Nichts für ungut wegen der Fragerei... manchmal möchte ich es halt genau wissen  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

Moin moin!

 *Quote:*   

>  Natürlich könnten wir das Problem auch ignorieren und die IE User ihrem Schicksal überlassen - in meinen Augen aber eine komplett unprofessionelle und asoziale Einstellung, die sicher niemanden davon überzeugen wird ins Open Source Lager zu wechseln.
> 
> 

 

Soviel ich weis besteht das Problem nicht nur beim IE sondern auch bei Mozilla und anderen Browsern, siehe Linux-Magazin die Ausgabe hab ich leider vergessen war aber vor kurzem. Durch unachtsamkeit kann also auch ein Opensourceler in die Falle treten!

----------

## tango

 *Quote:*   

> On a different note, es geistert mal wieder ein Advisory durch die einschlägigen Mailinglisten, in dem von einem Bug in phpBB im Zusammenhang mit Avataren und Signaturbildern die Rede ist. Ersten ist das kein Bug in phpBB, sondern im Internet Explorer. Zweitens ist von diesem Bug jede Webanwendung betroffen, die Bilder aus externen Quellen einbindet. Drittens bräuchten wir für solche Advisories einen anderen Namen Fudvisory wäre mein Vorschlag.

 

Quelle

So dramatisch ist es also nicht, andere phpBB Foren haben auch die Avatare noch aktiv..

tango

----------

## stalinski

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   
> 
> Aber warum deaktiviert ihr dann nicht konsequenterweise auch alle möglichen Formen der Verlinkung?
> 
> Das mit dem Avatar hochladen wäre mir viel zu anstrengend! Da würde ich dann doch lieber schnell ne "gratis" website aufmachen und mein Bild dort posten. Dann hier noch irgend ein gejammer über etwas dass nicht funktioniert mit anschliessendem Link zur RIIIIIIEEEESEN Fehlermeldung...
> ...

 

Warum gehen dann keien externen Avatare, die eh auf anderem Webspace liegen?

Die werden ja wohl nicht in den Forumswebspace hochgeladen, sollten also auch keine Cookies klauen können...

----------

## b3cks

 *stalinski wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*    *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   
> 
> Aber warum deaktiviert ihr dann nicht konsequenterweise auch alle möglichen Formen der Verlinkung?
> 
> Das mit dem Avatar hochladen wäre mir viel zu anstrengend! Da würde ich dann doch lieber schnell ne "gratis" website aufmachen und mein Bild dort posten. Dann hier noch irgend ein gejammer über etwas dass nicht funktioniert mit anschliessendem Link zur RIIIIIIEEEESEN Fehlermeldung...
> ...

 

WTF? Bist du ein Papagei, der alles nachredet?   :Laughing: 

Es geht halt nicht, weil es keiner aktiviert bzw. bedacht hat, falls es im phpBB von Haus aus überhaupt geht.

----------

## xces

 *tango wrote:*   

> So dramatisch ist es also nicht, andere phpBB Foren haben auch die Avatare noch aktiv..

 

Ja, es betrifft ja auch ausschließlich die Benutzer (die IE einsetzen), daher wird es dem ein oder anderen Betreiber wohl ziemlich egal sein...

 *stalinski wrote:*   

> Die werden ja wohl nicht in den Forumswebspace hochgeladen, sollten also auch keine Cookies klauen können...

 

Doch. man XSS

----------

## hoschi

 *amne wrote:*   

> Hier (englisch) steht etwas mehr. Kurzfassung: phpBB überprüft beim Upload die Bilder nicht ausreichend ob sie wirklich gültige Bilder sind und der Internet Explorer lässt sich von solchen bösartigen Bildern, die hochgeladen wurden den Login/Passwort-Cookie stehlen.

 

"Internet Explorer"

Haha, ich würde schon aus deutscher Gründlichkeit heraus diese Probleme bearbeiten, aber wegen dem IE das Forum abschalten *lach*

----------

## sirro

 *xces wrote:*   

> Ja, es betrifft ja auch ausschließlich die Benutzer (die IE einsetzen), daher wird es dem ein oder anderen Betreiber wohl ziemlich egal sein...

 

Oder sie wissen es einfach nicht   :Twisted Evil: 

 *xces wrote:*   

>  *stalinski wrote:*   Die werden ja wohl nicht in den Forumswebspace hochgeladen, sollten also auch keine Cookies klauen können... 
> 
> Doch. man XSS

 

Unter XSS verstehe ich eher als falsche ueberpruefung der eingabedaten mit dem resultat, dass fremde Scripte mit den Rechten der anfaelligen Seite gestartet werden koennen. Und das hat mit der Fremdverlinkung von Bildern nichts zu tun.

Verlinkung von fremden Bildern ist eine potentielle XSA, bei der u.U. die User/Passwort-Kombinationen abgegriffen werden koennen, wenn sich ein User zu leichtsinnig verhaelt.

Zudem ist die Fremdverlinkung von Bilder schon seit laengerer Zeit nicht mehr erlaubt, da wird man sie sicher nicht fuer Avatare wieder einfuehren. Die sind ja noch weiter verbreitet als Bilder in Artikeln.

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> aber wegen dem IE das Forum abschalten *lach*

 

 :Question:  Das Forum funktioniert doch noch! Avatare sind ein nettes Gimmik und manchmal auch ganz hilfreich, aber der wichtige Teil des Forums funktioniert ja noch...

----------

## UTgamer

Bei uns in old Europe schützt Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe, das Bord wird aber in den VSA gehostet, evtl. wird es dort genauso gesehen. Wenn sich ein neuer Benutzer registriert und sich einen "bösen" Avatar erstellt, wird der Bordbesitzer mit verklagt.

Ich kann die Reaktionen der Kollegen hier verstehen, aber was wäre mit einer Browserweiche.

 :Idea: 

Browserweiche: IE Surfer bekommt eine extra Seite vorangezeigt mit einer Warnung das seine Software IE  fehlerhaft ist und auf eigene Gefahren Boards wie dieses besurft.   :Laughing: 

Damit sind wir wieder glücklich.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

YES

phpBB 2.0.18-gentoo-p1

Und die Avatare sind wieder da...

Zum glück wurde mein eingeschleuster Code nicht bemerkt....phew...   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Schönen Abend

STiGMaTa

----------

## gentop

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Zum glück wurde mein eingeschleuster Code nicht bemerkt...

 

Red bloss nicht sowas... sonst glauben die dir das noch und schalten uns die avatare wieder ab...   :Twisted Evil: 

//gentop

----------

## amne

 *gentop wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Zum glück wurde mein eingeschleuster Code nicht bemerkt... 
> 
> Red bloss nicht sowas... sonst glauben die dir das noch und schalten uns die avatare wieder ab...  
> 
> 

 

Genau, und zwar bis der Code gefunden ist. Übrigens hatten rund 100 Leute einen Avatar, der eine falsche Dateiendung (aber keinen Schadcode, wirklich nur falsch benannt) hatte. Unter anderem ich.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

haaa und mein avatar erstrahlt auch wieder  :Wink: 

cheers

----------

## Bloody_Viking

<-- guck

----------

## Sourcecode

Lob ans Team!

Habt ihr gut gemacht  :Smile: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Rafer wrote:*   

> Lob ans Team!
> 
> Habt ihr gut gemacht 

 

Ehre wem Ehre gebührt... Aber was haben unsere Admins denn - ausser den neuen update an Gentoo gegebenheiten anpassen und einspielen - gemacht?

Die Patches stammen ja von phpBB Team   :Twisted Evil: 

Wobei, man muss trotzdem danke dafür sagen, dass sowas nicht noch wochenlang verschlampt wird  :Laughing: 

Daher....

Danke, danke, danke...

STiGMaTa

----------

## amne

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ehre wem Ehre gebührt... Aber was haben unsere Admins denn - ausser den neuen update an Gentoo gegebenheiten anpassen und einspielen - gemacht?
> 
> 

 

Unterschätz das nicht, da ist inzwischen einiges verändert worden.  :Wink: 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Patches stammen ja von phpBB Team  
> 
> 

 

Richtig, auch denen gilt es zu danken.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wobei, man muss trotzdem danke dafür sagen, dass sowas nicht noch wochenlang verschlampt wird 
> 
> 

 

Ja, mal sehen wann der IE gefixt wird.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bloody_Viking

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, mal sehen wann der IE gefixt wird. 
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

Ganz der treuen Philosophie: Mit der nächsten Version wird alles besser!  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

 *Bloody_Viking wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Ja, mal sehen wann der IE gefixt wird. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nicht bei Microsoft. Kopierte Features vielleicht, aber sonst...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gentop

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *Bloody_Viking wrote:*    *Quote:*   
> 
> Ja, mal sehen wann der IE gefixt wird. 
> 
>  
> ...

 *beipflicht* - hatte mal Longhorn beta in ner VM installiert. Resultat: GROTTEN...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

//gentop

----------

